# Movies that contain fart scenes.



## Light Artisan (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll start, only one per post. 

Blazing Saddles


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL ... I ran across this a while ago, kinda related:
The Movie Poop-Scene Database | PoopReport.com


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 29, 2011)

Ha!

Scooby Doo


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 29, 2011)

The Nutty Professor


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 29, 2011)

Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back.


----------



## Phranquey (Jan 29, 2011)

Rodney Dangerfield - Caddyshack.... "Oh, anyone step on a duck?"


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 29, 2011)

Hahaha

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## Jakefreese (Jan 29, 2011)

does a shart count?  along came polly in the art viewing scene


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 29, 2011)

Sure lol.

Austin Powers


----------



## flatflip (Jan 29, 2011)

Dennis The Menace. Dennis feeds his captor a large can of beans and lights him up. :lmao:


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 29, 2011)

Nutty Professor


----------



## Jakefreese (Jan 29, 2011)

this thread really stinks!


----------



## JAFO28 (Jan 29, 2011)

Step brothers.


----------



## mishele (Jan 29, 2011)

Hottest fart scene ever...........





I feel so sexy right now.......lol


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 29, 2011)

Finding Nemo


----------



## ellasherlin (Feb 5, 2011)

Scooby Doo megamovieslinks.com


----------



## Light Artisan (Feb 5, 2011)

Already mentioned 

Madeline


----------

